# Columbia Tandem



## hwstem (May 24, 2010)

Hi,
I'm a new member and have recently found a Columbia model 42? in the attic of our family company. I know that it belonged to my great uncle for awhile but I think it may have been my great grandfathers of my grandfathers because it has the initials JS cut into the rear and only saddle left. It is a womens/mens bicycle with both riders steering. It is also missing the front saddle. It has wooden rims that I play to get restored by a local wheel builder. I would like o hear from any one with information about this bike including year, model,value (It is not for a sale) and if the bike is complete.
Thanks,
hwstem


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 24, 2010)

That's a sweet tandem, I posted a Rambler on here and have had no responce. I guess there might not be to much intrest. I dont have much info on early tandems but I'm fairly sure someone should have info based on the model # and possibly the rear hub can narrow it down? Good luck.


----------



## hwstem (May 24, 2010)

Thanks is a Rambler a tandem?


----------



## MrColumbia (May 25, 2010)

Could the Model be "43"? In 1895-1896 Columbia made this model 43. In 1897 the same bike was Model 48.

Sorry I was trying to link to a scan from the Columbia catalog but am having some trouble with the link.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 25, 2010)

[/IMG]
Ill give it a try again.


----------



## hwstem (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info I think mine is the bottom on based on the chain guard thing but that could be missing be cause the down tube on the front is curved. the ad you put up what year are those? Also there is no head bade but just name plate where head badges know to fall off? and the add dos not show the nameplate. Thanks for the info and picture.
-hwstem


----------



## MrColumbia (May 25, 2010)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]

The first image I put up was from the 1896 catalog. The model 43 in this is 1895 and the last is 1897.


----------



## hwstem (May 25, 2010)

Thank You for the pictures. Mine must be the top one about 1895. Any Ideas on where to find saddles to fit those seatposts?
Thanks,
hwstem


----------



## MrColumbia (May 25, 2010)

Swap meets, ebay, ask here at the cabe. Sooner or later someone may have one for sale. 


hwstem said:


> Thank You for the pictures. Mine must be the top one about 1895. Any Ideas on where to find saddles to fit those seatposts?
> Thanks,
> hwstem


----------



## hwstem (May 25, 2010)

Ok cool thank you.
-hwstem


----------



## pelletman (Jun 6, 2010)

I believe the saddle is incorrect, and the rear wheel was added later.  Originally it would not have had a coaster brake.  Tires are available.  I'd guess it would be about $500


----------



## hwstem (Jul 11, 2010)

What leads you to belive that the saddle is incorrect?


----------



## pelletman (Jul 13, 2010)

hwstem said:


> What leads you to belive that the saddle is incorrect?




Well, I've seen probably hundreds of correct saddles on Columbias of that era so it is an instinctive reaction.  That saddle looks like a Brooks B17 type design, and that is generally on later bikes and was never used on Columbias as far as I know.  I've looked at LOTS of Columbia catalogs too.  They are just not of that era..


----------



## hwstem (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Im going to find a saddle of the same kind because that is the one that my great great grandfather rode on. I will also look for a matching front saddle just so the are not mismatched.


----------

